# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Цветовосприятие.

## Sanych

По статистике больше половины мужчин не различают те или иные оттенки цвета. У женщин же этот процент многим меньше. Проверим?

*Для справки:*
Различные формы дихроматопсии также наследуются как рецессивные сцепленные с Х-хромосомой признаки. Дихроматы могут описывать все цвета, которые видят, только с помощью двух чистых цветов. Как у протанопов, так и у дейтеранопов нарушена работа красно-зеленого канала. Протанопы путают красный цвет с черным, темно-серым, коричневым и в некоторых случаях, подобно дейтеранопам, с зеленым. Определенная часть спектра кажется им ахроматической. Для протанопа эта область между 480 и 495 нм, для дейтеранопа - между 495 и 500 нм. Редко встречающиеся тританопы путают желтый цвет и синий. Сине-фиолетовый конец спектра кажется им ахроматическим - как переход от серого к черному. Область спектра между 565 и 575 нм тританопы также воспринимают как ахроматический. 

*Рисунок 1*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице цифры 9 и 5 (95). Протанопы и дейтеранопы различают лишь цифру 5. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 2*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице круг и треугольник. Протанопы и дейтеранопы этих фигур не различают.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 3*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице цифру 9. Протанопы и дейтеранопы различают цифру 5. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 4*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице треугольник. Протанопы и дейтеранопы видят круг. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 5*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице цифры 1 и 3 (13). Протанопы и дейтеранопы читают эту цифру как 6. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*
Рисунок 6*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице две фигуры: круг и треугольник. Протанопы и дейтеранопы этих фигур не различают. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 7*. Нормальные трихроматы и протанопы различают в таблице две цифры — 9 и 6. Дейтеранопы различают только цифру 6. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 8*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице цифру 5. Протанопы и дейтеранопы эту цифру различают с трудом, или вовсе ее не различают. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 9*. Нормальные трихроматы различают в таблице цифры 1, 3 и 6 (136). Протанопы и дейтеранопы читают вместо них две цифры 66, 68 или 69. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рисунок 10*. Нормальные трихроматы читают в таблице круг и треугольник. Протанопы различают только круг, а дейтеранопы — треугольник. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Лично я так половину не вижу

----------


## Stych

Нда Саныч не повезло те. Как же ты за рулем ездишь?)) Я то вроде все увидел)

----------


## Akasey

я тоже всё вижу, получается я трихромат? ггг

----------


## Sanych

> Нда Саныч не повезло те. Как же ты за рулем ездишь?)) Я то вроде все увидел)


А светофор я вижу  И травку, и листья, и на огороде зелень. А вот в книжке не всё вижу.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, определите, кто я? На второй картинке круг и треугольник вижу с подсказкой, и на рисунке 9 сразу не заметила 1, а только 66. Остальное вижу чётко и ясно.

----------


## HARON

Что-то вижу,что-то нет!

----------


## Serj_2k

гг, усё вижу. годен...

----------


## Властелин

Вижу все как надо

----------


## Jemal

Я вижу всё, но на 2 картинке треугольник сразу показался вторым кругом...

----------


## Nietzsches

в армии такую ерунду проходил на медкомисии,усе вижу)) а вот назвать цвет немагу))

----------


## Marusja

Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу все вижу нормально и четко

----------


## gleb-1965

Я вижу всё кроме 2ой картинки.

----------


## Sanych

> в армии такую ерунду проходил на медкомисии,усе вижу)) а вот назвать цвет немагу))


Вот кстати у меня такая же беда с названиями цветов. Видать с детсва не приучили  Иногда не могу точно назвать каокй это цвет, хотя видеть-то я его вижу.

----------

